# Atlanta???



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Hey, anyone in the ol south??? Need to find some support groups here in Atlanta!!! As big as this ol town is, got to be a fellow IBSer here!!!


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

me!!!! i'm from atlanta!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Fianally!!! Somebody in the same town!Hey, you can email me at Breck62###msn.comBreck


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I'm from Atlanta, too!


----------

